
Show HN: MarkupKit – Declarative UI for iOS Applications - gk_brown
https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/07/14/introducing-markupkit/
======
gk_brown
Some additional information and examples:

Implementing Radio Button-Like Behavior in iOS Applications

[https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/08/10/using-
lmtableview-t...](https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/08/10/using-lmtableview-
to-implement-radio-button-like-behavior-in-ios-applications/)

Creating Custom Table View Cells in Markup

[https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/08/19/creating-custom-
tab...](https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/08/19/creating-custom-table-view-
cells-in-markup/)

Using UIStackView with MarkupKit

[https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/09/29/using-
uistackview-w...](https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/09/29/using-uistackview-
with-markupkit/)

MarkupKit Examples

[https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/08/14/markupkit-
examples/](https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/08/14/markupkit-examples/)

A Practical Example Using MarkupKit and WebRPC

[https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/09/08/a-practical-
example...](https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/09/08/a-practical-example-
using-markupkit-and-webrpc/)

------
BishoyDemian
So this looks a lot like XAML[1] for WPF (Windows Presentation Foundation)[2]
to me. and I'm actually quite surprised that this was not the case for iOS
development from the beginning! (declaimer: I never touched native iOS
development before as a 100% Microsoft technologies professional)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Application_Markup_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Application_Markup_Language)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Presentation_Foundatio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Presentation_Foundation)

~~~
gk_brown
XAML was definitely one of the inspirations for MarkupKit. It was also
inspired in part by MXML (Apache Flex), FXML (JavaFX), and to some extent
HTML. It's also conceptually similar to the markup language used to build
Android applications, though I don't have much experience with that.

------
DenisM
How are the controls sized and placed? Is there a layout engine in there?

~~~
gk_brown
It uses autolayout. The details of constraint management are abstracted by
layout views such as LMRowView and LMColumnView. You can also use the new
UIStackView class Apple added in iOS 9. See this article for more information:

[https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/09/29/using-
uistackview-w...](https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/09/29/using-uistackview-
with-markupkit/)

